# Bald Eagle + My Thoughts on the Canon 1DX III



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's a shot of a beautiful Bald Eagle I took last week while I was testing out the new Canon 1DX Mark III.

In case you are interested in my thoughts on the new camera you can find them here - 







Camera Model: Canon EOS-1D X Mark III
Shutter speed: 1/800 sec
Aperture: 5.6
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2020)

Clearly your want and mine align. For bird photography we have been pleading for more MPs and it's not arrived in 1 series. What is so frustrating is Canon not allowing us 1 series features in a higher MP camera but maybe the R5 will address that to some extent. I want FF because of other shooting needs but for birds, which is a high priority, your request of Canon - different crop factors being available, is bang on.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for the review. Great shot, Glenn.


----------



## stevelee (Mar 25, 2020)

I enjoyed the reactions of the cat.

A fifty MP camera with ISO 25,000 that good sounds unlikely to me.

What he sounds like he rally wants is a souped up 7D.

I don't shoot BIF, so I am less attuned to understanding those needs.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 9, 2020)

If I had that lens and extender I don't think I'd care much what I mounted it on.


----------

